# Funktionsbausteine



## Blade (9 Februar 2008)

Hallo ich will mich erst einmal vorstellen.
Ich bin Andreas und studiere derzeit Gebäudeautomation und bin momentan mit meiner Diplomarbeit beschäftigt. 

Letzteres ist auch der Grund weshalb ich hier schreibe. Denn ich soll im Rahmen dieser einzelne Funktionsblöcke zur Ansteuerung für bsplw. eine Erhitzerpumpe, Abluftventilator, Frostschutz, Kühler etc. programmieren bzw. parametrieren. Hier geht es aber nicht darum das Fahrrad neu zu erfinden. Insbesondere soll unter der Vielfalt der zur Verfügungstehenden Bibliotheken ein kleiner Teil der im Unternehmen benötigten Funktionsblöcke oder Funktionsbausteine herrausgefiltert werden und diese ggf. optimiert werden und zu einer eigenen kleinen Bibliothek hinzugefügt werden. 
Womit wir bei meiner Frage sind. Ich suche eine Zusammenfassung oben genannter Steuerungsbeispiele. Vtl. hat ja hier jemand eine Idee, wo ich ein solches Kompendium finde. (Links, Bücher)

Vielen Dank
Andreas


----------



## gravieren (9 Februar 2008)

Hi

Schau doch mal bei WWW.OSCAT.DE vorbei.

Etliches, das du sucht könnte hier bereits vorhanden sein.

Natürlich alles mit QUELLCODE


----------



## Blade (12 Februar 2008)

*library*

Vielen Dank schon mal. 
Nun ist es aber so, dass ich kein Step7 hab! So wie ich das sehe, muss ich diese library in das step7-prog implementieren!? Ich würde mir ggf. dieses prog. beschaffen. Wie funktioniert dann diese implementierung?

Vielen Dank


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Februar 2008)

Hier ein Auszug aus der Step7 Hilfe

*Dearchivieren 
*

Um ein Projekt/eine Bibliothek zu dearchivieren, gehen Sie folgendermaßen vor: 


Wählen Sie den Menübefehl *Datei > Dearchivieren*. 
Wählen Sie im nachfolgenden Dialogfeld die Archivdatei, die das komprimierte Projekt bzw. die komprimierte Bibliothek enthält, und bestätigen Sie Ihre Eingaben. 
Wählen Sie im gegebenenfalls nachfolgenden Dialogfeld das Zielverzeichnis, in das die Daten dearchiviert werden sollen. 
Anschließend wird ein DOS-Fenster geöffnet, in dem die Dearchivierung abläuft. 

*Vorgehensweise beim Archivieren/Dearchivieren 
*

Sie archivieren/dearchivieren Ihr Projekt/Ihre Bibliothek über den Menübefehl *Datei > Archivieren* bzw. *Datei > Dearchivieren*. 



*Hinweis 
*Projekte bzw. Bibliotheken, die in eine Archivdatei komprimiert wurden, können nicht bearbeitet werden. Wollen Sie diese erneut bearbeiten, müssen Sie die Daten entkomprimieren, d. h. das Projekt bzw. die Bibliothek dearchivieren. 


Beim Dearchivieren werden die dearchivierten Projekte/Bibliotheken automatisch in die Projektliste/Bibliotheksliste aufgenommen. 

*Einstellen des Zielverzeichnisses 

*Um das Zielverzeichnis einzustellen, rufen Sie mit dem Menübefehl *Extras > Einstellungen* im SIMATIC Manager das Dialogfeld "Einstellungen" auf. 

Im Register "Archivieren" dieses Dialogfelds können Sie die Option "Zielverzeichnis beim Dearchivieren abfragen" ein- und ausschalten. 

Ist diese Option ausgeschaltet, wird beim Dearchivieren der Pfad als Zielpfad benutzt, der im Register "Allgemein" unter "Ablageort für Projekte" bzw. "Ablageort für Bibliotheken" dieses Dialogfelds angegeben ist. 

*Kopieren einer Archivdatei auf Disketten 

*Sie können ein Projekt bzw. eine Bibliothek archivieren und die Archivdatei dann auf eine Diskette kopieren. Es ist auch möglich, im Dialog ”Archivieren” gleich ein Diskettenlaufwerk auszuwählen. 

Gruss Audsuperuser


----------



## vierlagig (12 Februar 2008)

die oscat2.60 läßt sich wie eine normale bibliothek öffnen  ... also datei -> öffnen -> bibliothek -> durchsuchen -> und ab geht er


----------



## volker (12 Februar 2008)

Blade schrieb:


> Nun ist es aber so, dass ich kein Step7 hab!


http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=1533


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo Vierlagig

Ich habe nur kurz über die Homepage von Oscat geschaut, und dort ein .zip file gefunden. Deshalb meine Antwort über dearchivieren
Gibt es auch eine offene Bibliothek zum download?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Hallo Vierlagig
> 
> Ich habe nur kurz über die Homepage von Oscat geschaut, und dort ein .zip file gefunden. Deshalb meine Antwort über dearchivieren
> Gibt es auch eine offene Bibliothek zum download?



ich hab sie einfach entzippt, hat gut funktioniert :-D


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (12 Februar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ich hab sie einfach entzippt, hat gut funktioniert :-D


 
Mit z.B. WinZip oder Step7?


----------



## vierlagig (12 Februar 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Mit z.B. WinZip oder Step7?



nee, WinRAR  ... aber du hast schon recht, dearchivieren is schon der richtigere weg!


----------



## Blade (12 Februar 2008)

wow danke schön für die schnelle Antwort. werde mich gleich mal ranmachen


----------



## MeTh (12 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

besitzt du jetzt das Step 7 oder arbeitest du mit etwas anderem?
Oscat geht glaube ich nur mit der "Prof. Version" von Step7 oder 
dem Zusatzpaket SCL (ich hab leider werder noch  und kann Oscat
leider nicht nutzen).

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Dipl.Arbeit MeTh.


----------



## Blade (12 Februar 2008)

Sagen wir es mal so, ich kümmer mich um das Prog. Zur Not muss ich halt mal nen Abstecher zur Uni machen. Momentan habe ich noch ein bissl viel um die Ohren, deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich erst am WE dazu kommen.
Aber nochmals vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Ich werde meine Ergebnisse, dann hier an selbiger Stelle mitteilen.

MfG
Andreas


----------



## gravieren (12 Februar 2008)

Hi

@Meth


> besitzt du jetzt das Step 7 oder arbeitest du mit etwas anderem?
> Oscat geht glaube ich nur mit der "Prof. Version" von Step7 oder
> dem Zusatzpaket SCL (ich hab leider werder noch :sad: und kann Oscat
> leider nicht nutzen).


OSCAT geht unter Step 7 Basis.
SCL ist NICHT von nöten.
Die Bausteine wurden unter anderen bereits mit SCL übersetzt und "beigelegt".
Willst du den Baustein-Code änderen, so benötigst du natürlich den SCL-Compiler.


Also kannst du OSCAT auch benutzen.   



@Blade
Den Baustein-Code gibt es auch als PLAIN-Text.
Den kannst du mit einen EDITOR verändern.
(Benutze einen ASCII-Editor, der das "Linux"-Format beherscht --> KEIN CR+LF)


Willst du den Code nur Lesen, so benutze die Importfunktion von z.b.  Word.


----------



## Ralle (12 Februar 2008)

@gravieren

Ich glaube aber, man kann die Bausteinnummern nicht mehr verändern, zumindestens von den Bausteinen, die in anderen Bausteinen per Aufruf genutzt werden, wenn man die Bausteine nicht selbst mit SCL übersetzen kann. Das sollte man zumindest wissen, da es durchaus sein kann, daß eine schon vorhandene eigene Bibliothek, die gleichen Bausteinnummern verwendet. Leider einer der Nachteile des nummernbasierten Siemens-Systems.


----------



## gravieren (13 Februar 2008)

Hi

@Ralle


> Ich glaube aber, man kann die Bausteinnummern nicht mehr verändern, zumindestens von den Bausteinen, die in anderen Bausteinen per Aufruf genutzt werden, wenn man die Bausteine nicht selbst mit SCL übersetzen kann. Das sollte man zumindest wissen, da es durchaus sein kann, daß eine schon vorhandene eigene Bibliothek, die gleichen Bausteinnummern verwendet. Leider einer der Nachteile des nummernbasierten Siemens-Systems.


Gibt es Überschneidungen in den Bausteinnummern, so kann dies schon sein.

Wie du schon sagtest, das Problem ist eigentlich NICHT das nummerbasierte, sondern der Bereich der verfügbaren Anzahl der Nummern.Je nach PLC  FB1 bis FB127   FB1 bis 255.
Sollten diese bis 32000 gehen, so fände sich bestimmt ein PLätzchen in diesem Nummernbereich für die OSCAT-LIB.    
ODER mann benutzt NUR die OSCAT-LIB OHNE  Siemens-Libs   


__________________


----------



## MeTh (13 Februar 2008)

Hallole,

@gravieren
Hört sich gut an. Hattes es vor ca. einem halben Jahr mal
probiert. Leider hat es da nicht Funktioniert.

Werde es noch mal testen und wenn es nicht geht einen
neuen Thread anfangen. 

LG MeTh.


----------



## gravieren (13 Februar 2008)

Hi



> Leider hat es da nicht Funktioniert.


Komisch.




> Werde es noch mal testen und wenn es nicht geht einen
> neuen Thread anfangen.


Logisch, du bekommst hier Unterstützung.
 Solltest du Examples zu bestimmten Bausteinen benötigen, so wende dich an das OSCAT-Team direkt im OSCAT-Forum


----------



## Blade (20 Februar 2008)

*Oscat*

Ich habe mir Oscat mal zu Gemüte geführt. Nochmals vielen Dank, es ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Hätte mir zwar Step 7 besorgt, habe aber festgestellt, dass als plaintext vollkommen ausreichend ist. Einzig mit der Programmiersprache muss ich mich noch arrangieren. Aber in Verbindung mit der Dokumentation komm ich schon irgendwie klar.
Für die, die es interessiert, ich habe zum Öffnen des Plaintextes UltraEdit32 verwandt.

MfG
Andreas


----------



## MeTh (22 Februar 2008)

Hallo gravieren,

hatte ja berichtet, dass Oscat bei mir (Step7 Standard) nicht Funktioniert.
Hab es jetzt hinbekommen.

Vorgehensweise:
Beim laden des (bei mir war es der Betriebsstundenzähler) Bausteines kommt eine Fehlermeldung "SCL nicht installiert". Ich hab den Baustein dann trotzdem übertragen --> SF leuchte geht an, Baustein geht nicht.

Lösung:
Der Betriebsstundenzähler benötig zusätzlíche Bausteine aus der Oscat Bibliotek. Diese muss man auch noch anlegen (und die passenden DBs auch noch).

Also Vielen Dank gravieren.

LG MeTh.


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2008)

MeTh schrieb:


> Hallo gravieren,
> 
> hatte ja berichtet, dass Oscat bei mir (Step7 Standard) nicht Funktioniert.
> Hab es jetzt hinbekommen.
> ...



@gravieren 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das in der Oscat-Hilfe schon existiert, aber das wäre bei den Bausteinbeschreibungen ganz nützlich, eine Aufzählung der intern benutzten Bausteine. Gut für die Leute, die kein SCL haben.


----------



## MeTh (22 Februar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> @gravieren
> 
> Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das in der Oscat-Hilfe schon existiert, aber das wäre bei den Bausteinbeschreibungen ganz nützlich, eine Aufzählung der intern benutzten Bausteine. Gut für die Leute, die kein SCL haben.


 
@Ralle

Ich hab im www ein bisschen gestöbert. Dabei hab ich einen Beitrag gefunden, in dem Stand, dass man da zusätztliche Bausteine benötigt.
Herausbekommen kann man die unter Bausteineigenschaften --> Kommentar (hab grad kein Step7 zur hand, aber so ähnlich heißt das
glaub).

Danke für dir auch für deine Beiträge

LG MeTh.


----------



## Ralle (22 Februar 2008)

MeTh schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Ich hab im www ein bisschen gestöbert. Dabei hab ich einen Beitrag gefunden, in dem Stand, dass man da zusätztliche Bausteine benötigt.
> Herausbekommen kann man die unter Bausteineigenschaften --> Kommentar (hab grad kein Step7 zur hand, aber so ähnlich heißt das
> ...



Ja, du hast Recht, habs gerade mal probiert, unter "Objekteigenschaften/Aufrufe" des Bausteins, kann man tatsächlich sehen, welche Bausteine intern benutzt werden. Thanks !


----------



## dalbi (22 Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

oder im Bausteinkommentar geht auch über die Objekteigenschaften unter uses stehen dann die Bausteine mit Verweis auf die Quelle.

Weis nicht ob es so ausreicht, aber Kritik und Anregungen sind jederzeit Willkommen.


MfG
Daniel


----------

